# Meris Polymoon Delay



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

This little box sounds incredible. Stereo recording so listen with headphones or something.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The demo video has the same look and feel of those done by someone who went under the name "Knobs". I gather he must have changed his production moniker.

They reviewed the Meris Mercury 7 in the current newstand "pedal" issue of Premier Guitar, and couldn't say enough good things about it. Sounds like Meris is the next Strymon, when it comes to ambient effects.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Knobs always has more unconventional sounds and those little knick knacks lying around.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great sounding unit. I like that approach to subdivisions, it is much more user friendly than most.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Sounds like Meris is the next Strymon, when it comes to ambient effects.


 Makes sense as some of the guys from Strymon are behind Meris I believe!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the fact that is looks like a really packed features pedals but still simple to operate!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone tried one out yet?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

the5chord said:


> Anyone tried one out yet?


I have to find one in store!


----------

